# des films fun 100% mac



## bolognaise (5 Mai 2005)

bonjour
je vous invite à visionner 7 petits films sur mon site
tout nouveau, tout neuf.
Tout à été réalisé sur mac : le site et les vidéos.
Faites-moi part de vos réactions.
Merci.
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr


----------



## MamaCass (5 Mai 2005)

Trop marrants, j'adore ! (surtout Scopitone !)
Excellent !

MamaCass


----------



## valoriel (5 Mai 2005)

Excellent 

Mon préféré, le nettoyeur

Scopitone est pas mal non plus


----------



## macboy (5 Mai 2005)

vraiment sympa...
simple t'ite question est ce que tu peux réléver tes techniques... car personnelement ça m'interesse ne faisant pas des éudes de cinema 

par exemple comment fais tu, dans le nettoyer pour tourner autour du personnage sans trop faire bouger la camera... tu l'as mise sur un skate??


----------



## bolognaise (5 Mai 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> par exemple comment fais tu, dans le nettoyer pour tourner autour du personnage sans trop faire bouger la camera... tu l'as mise sur un skate??



C'est un petit traveling fait dans le coffre de la voiture (que l'on voit d'ailleurs au début du film).
Ça ne bouge pas trop car on roulait doucement sur du bitume assez lisse.

Si vous soiuhaitez d'autres explications techniques, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## macboy (5 Mai 2005)

Bolognaise je ne sais pas si c'est normal mais il y a un son méga son aigu dans le film Rébecca chez l'Auvergant (très audiple au début de la partie 2) 

est ce normal??


----------



## macboy (5 Mai 2005)

a quand la suite de " L'amour en danger "??
je suis déjà en manque
vraiment sympa...
tu devrais rajouter un forum au couleur de ton site... 
et aussi un blog...
pourquoi le blog... en gros tu pourrais t'amuser à faire des annonces (comme les pro...)

par ex: la sortie de la suite de  L'amour en danger  aura lieu le x du mois..

sinon concernant ton histoire de script, tu peux poster sur le forum "développpement web" ils t'aideront là bas...


----------



## bolognaise (5 Mai 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> Bolognaise je ne sais pas si c'est normal mais il y a un son méga son aigu dans le film Rébecca chez l'Auvergant (très audiple au début de la partie 2)
> 
> est ce normal??



Il y a en effet un son aigu
Il est dû à un problème de micro perche défaillant au tournage.
Mais sur mon imac,  à la lecture, il n'est pas très prononcé et pour tout dire n'est pas très génant.
Alors je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.
Est-ce que le film reste audible pour toi ou est-ce insupportable ?
Est-ce que ce problème existe sur les 2 versions (BD et HD) ?
Il faudrait que je teste le site sur un autre ordi que le mien. J'irais voir ça chez un copain.
Merci en tout cas de me l'avoir signalé.

Pour répondre à ton autre post, c'est vrai qu'un forum et un blog seraient sympa à faire mais malheureusement je n'ai pas trop de temps en ce moment et ce n'est pas trop mon domaine.
Pour l'instant j'essaye de mettre d'autres films en ligne (un autre arrivera aujourd'hui ou demain).
Mais dès que j'aurais le courage, j'essayerai !


----------



## macboy (5 Mai 2005)

le son est assez innodible (sur un Power Book G4)
passe au forum musique, a priori essaye de couper les sons à très hautre fréquence avec un logiciel audio...

le problème est sur le HD... pas sur le BD (en tout cas il est présent, mais je pense que tu as du modifier la bande son car il est bcp moins audible, je me suis concentré pour entendre un bruit continu, mais ça va le son est largement  plus acceptable que l'Auvergnat HD

perso, ce bruit gêne, je n'ai pas arrêté de voir si c'était mon ordi ou la bande son... 

voilà pour ma contribution


----------



## bolognaise (5 Mai 2005)

merci pour ta réponse : si le problème est surtout sur le HD et moins sur la BD c'est que le problème vient surtout de la compression du film car pour les deux la source est la même.
Je vais donc voir ça de plus près.
Merci pour ta rapidité.


----------



## macboy (5 Mai 2005)

bolognaise a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta rapidité.



de rien... moi aussi je rêve de faire des montages, mais j'ai pas encore une camera DV
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils n'arrivent pas à en sortir une à 150¤ car franchement 300 000 pixels ça suffit amplement pas besoin d'avoir une caméra HD pour s'amuser

sinon comment fais tu pour faire l'accéléré du réveil matin??


----------



## bolognaise (5 Mai 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> sinon comment fais tu pour faire l'accéléré du réveil matin??




Dans réveille-matin il y a 2 procédés: 
- Toute la première partie du film (avant la coiffure) c'est juste un accéléré bête et méchant. Puis j'ai figé les images une à une. Ça donne cet effet saccadé. Bref, là, c'est de la triche. Dans la première version du film, cette partie était en accéléré mais j'ai trouvé que ça manquait d'homogénéité. 
- Dans la deuxième partie du film j'ai utilisé une fonction de la cam (sony V6000) qui enregistre que 6 images à la fois. C'est plus long au tournage. Il faut garder à peu près la même position entre chaque enregistrement de 6 images.
Là, on se rapproche du film d'animation d'où les effets d'empilation de pulls, la baguette que j'avale...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Mai 2005)

Ouaip, sympa tous ces ptits films... On sent assez bien l'influence de _"La cité de la peur"_, et particulièrement dans _"L'amour en danger"_...

Bonne continuation


----------



## bolognaise (5 Mai 2005)

Je  viens demettre en ligne un huitième film.
Il s'agit d'un épisode du petit précis illustré de lexicologie historique.

Le petit Précis Illustré de Lexicologie Historique est une série de 60 programmes courts réalisés pour La Chaîne Histoire du groupe AB Sat.
Diffusé quotidiennement depuis 2001, ce programme a pour vocation d'expliquer l'origine étymologique de certains mots ou expressions de notre langue.

Ça se passe ici :
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/html/projection.htm


----------



## remiP5 (5 Mai 2005)

super chouette tes films, ils sont vraiment de qualité...

mais peux tu préciser le matosse utilisé (caméra,....) logiciel aussi bien pour les vidéos que pour ton site web


----------



## toph (6 Mai 2005)

Super!! J'ai bien aimé le Nettoyeur et Reveil matin


----------



## bolognaise (6 Mai 2005)

remiP5 a dit:
			
		

> super chouette tes films, ils sont vraiment de qualité...
> 
> mais peux tu préciser le matosse utilisé (caméra,....) logiciel aussi bien pour les vidéos que pour ton site web


caméra : v6000sony hi-8 (pour les films les plus anciens)
XL1canon - DV (pour les plus récents)
montage : final cutpro
effets : after effects
site : dreamweaver
autres : photoshop,  flash (pour  la compression des films)


----------



## ZePoupi (9 Mai 2005)

Oui, vraiment bien tes courts-métrages, Scopitone est mortel!    J'ADORE!!!
Si jamais, il existe un chouette programme qui compresse super bien les vidéos pour Flash, c'est le Sorenson Squeeze  
Encore bravo pour tous ces ptits films, ENCORE!!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

*Service Unavailable*

Apache/ProXad [Dec 22 2004 18:41:28] Server at bolognaise.prod.free.fr Port 80


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Ben non, moi ça marche 

Encore une fois


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Mai 2005)

très bons tes films  :love:

Je n'ai pas tout regardé encore, mais ca commence bien 
amour en dangers ets tellement pliant


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Mai 2005)

GENIALISSIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Franchement bravo !!!! J'ai adoré Scopitone qui est vraiment cultissime en fait !
Comment fais-tu pour avoir une telle qualité de vidéo et que cela se charge aussi vite ? quel soft de création internet utilises-tu ?

Merci encore pour ces vidéos ! mdrrrrrrr ^^


----------



## bolognaise (17 Mai 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Comment fais-tu pour avoir une telle qualité de vidéo et que cela se charge aussi vite ? quel soft de création internet utilises-tu ?
> 
> Merci encore pour ces vidéos ! mdrrrrrrr ^^



Merci pour ton post.
Pour la compression j'utilise Flash MX 2004.
La compression flash est intéressante car elle n'est pas très compliquée à régler,
le résultat est acceptable et il est très répandu dans le monde PC qui
concerne la plupart des gens qui viennent sur mon site.
Personnellement je préfère Quick Time mais, bon, on ne se refait pas !!

En ce qui concerne le site, j'ai utilisé dreamweaver.
Ce n'était pas simple car je n'y connais pas grand chose mais à force  on y arrive
surtout quand on veut faire quelque chose de simple comme "bolognaise productions".

Salut.


----------



## bengilli (17 Mai 2005)

désolé de rompre la liesse générale mais je souhaite apporter mon point de vue, puisque c'est ce que bolognaise semble rechercher en sollicitant nos réactions ici.

Pour moi, sans animosité particulière, ces essais sont à chier. Non pas qu'ils soient inregardables, mais ils sont l'illustration parfaite de ces prétendus films tournés avec un DV et qui prétendent propulser leurs auteurs au rang de réalisateur. Soyons donc "réalistes" : le cinéma est un art et - surtout pour le genre comique - c'est un peu plus compliqué que cela, il ne suffit pas d'acquérir un camescope numérique.

Pour ceux qui aiment le court, je conseille les Courts du soir au cinéma Denfert, sélections de films primés qui valent vraiment le coup. (Tout particulièrement "Astuces de jardinage pour femmes au foyer" ou "Si cinq rois valaient cette dame").


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Mai 2005)

ah oui, excellent "Astuces de jardinage pour femmes au foyer"...

Cela dit, je ne sais pas si le but de bolognaise production est de "propulser les auteurs au rang de réalisateur" comme tu dis... Tu m'arrête si je me trombe bolognaise, mais c'est quand même marqué sur la page d'accueil : "Ici vous trouverez de petits films *sans prétention* (...)"
Quand je lis ça, je comprend qu'il a fait des films qu'il aime bien et qu'il veut les soumettre à notre jugement, mais qu'il n'estime pas qui ont de quoi rivaliser avec du Kubrick...

Si je le comprend mal, alors au temps pour moi bolognaise...


----------



## Ptit-beignet (17 Mai 2005)

>Bengilli
Je trouve ca dommage que tu critiques ses films comme ca. Que tu trouves ca pas drole ou que tu aies des conseils critiques tres bien mais de la a critiquer le cote amateur des films, c'est completement hors sujet. Si bolognaise se pretendait vrai réal, il n'irait pas sur un forum MacGé (sauf le respect que je vous dois  ) pour présenter son film, il n'utiliserait pas le mot "fun" dans le titre de son topic, il ne dirait pas "petites videos" mais réalisation, bref ...
Je pense que ce genre de réalisation ont le mérite d'exister. Ils s'amusent, font rire des internautes, d'autres non, et c'est bien comme ca.
Je n'aime pas la mentalité du "tu fais du pro ou tu fais rien". Généralement les personnes qui raisonnent comme ca sont ceux qui ne font rien ou ceux dont c'est le metier !!
Apres je sais pas j'ai pas vu les videos, mais si tu trouves ca pas drole y'a quand meme d'autres facons de le dire et de le justifier 

Que penser des internautes qui se prennent pour des ecrivains, des journalistes et des autobiographes avec leur blog    ???


----------



## ZePoupi (18 Mai 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> >Bengilli
> Je trouve ca dommage que tu critiques ses films comme ca. Que tu trouves ca pas drole ou que tu aies des conseils critiques tres bien mais de la a critiquer le cote amateur des films, c'est completement hors sujet. Si bolognaise Blahblahblahblah...
> 
> Que penser des internautes qui se prennent pour des ecrivains, des journalistes et des autobiographes avec leur blog    ???




Arf! Mortel la réponse, j'adhère totalement...     :love:


----------



## bengilli (18 Mai 2005)

Comme je l'ai dit, c'était sans animosité particulière, et d'ailleurs je m'adressais d'avantage aux commentaires béats qui précédaient mon post qu'aux productions bolognaise en elles mêmes  Mon jugement a en outre été par trop hâtif, la première page vue étant celle ci : http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/html/annonce.htm (qui ne prime pas par son côté potache et amateur...)

Il fallait bien que quelqu'un fasse remarquer qu'avoir une DV à la main n'est pas suffisant pour faire du ciné, mais je me répète...


----------



## bolognaise (18 Mai 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Mon jugement a en outre été par trop hâtif, la première page vue étant celle ci : http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/html/annonce.htm (qui ne prime pas par son côté potache et amateur...)



Voilà qui est intéressant !

Tu crois que j'ai la grosse tête parce que j'ai osé (oui, oui, j'ai osé !) mettre sur ma page annonce
un message concernant la réunion de l'Assemblée Générale de l'Institut du Court Métrage de Rhône
Alpes.

C'est dingue ça. Que de prétention. Accepter que quelqu'un fasse une annonce de ce genre sur ce site. J'avoue j'ai honte.

Je crois que ce n'est pas la peine que j'aille plus loin.

Tu vois, la réalité est beaucoup plus simple.
Si tu avais pris la peine de lire en haut de cette rubrique, tu aurais vu que cette partie est ouverte à tous ceux
qui ont une annonce à passer et pas uniquement à Bolognaise.
On m'a demandé gentiment de passer cette annonce de l'Institut du Court Métrage de Rhône
Alpes. Bêtement j'ai accepté.

Mais promis, la  prochaine fois je serais plus vigilant.
Pour ma part j'espère que tu as pris le temps de voir plusieurs films de bolognaise.
Car vu ton empressement et la portée de tes arguments, j'en doute.
Regarde quand même les 2 extraits du Petit Précis Illustré, ce sont les plus aboutis et les
moins potaches avec l'Auvergnat (tu iras à l'essentiel).

Au fait !
Je ne fais pas de cinéma. Je ne l'ai jamais dit ni écrit.
C'est de la vidéo. Et ce sont de petits films sans prétention qui ont le mérite
de nous avoir amuser à réaliser et de faire rire (ou sourire !!) ceux qui les regardent (ou du moins
une partie d'entre eux !!).
Pour le reste, je souscrit à ce qui a été dit par d'autres plus haut, je ne rajouterai rien.

Dernier point :
Ton premier post, (pas le deuxième, il est navrant) m'a plutôt fait rigolé.
Je me suis dis à la lecture que tu n'avais pas fais le chemin pour rien et que tu m'avais taillé un beau costard.
Pas mauvais joueur, je pense que je vais le mettre sur mon livre d'or.

 :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Mai 2005)

Bolognaise, j'ai voulu montrer tes vidéos à un ami, mais le site ramait trop sur mon 1024 chez moi ! I ly avait-il un problème ? En fait, j'ai regardé la première fois les films au boulo avec une connexion 8 ou 16 Mo secondes c'était très bien sans coupures, mais une fois chez moi avec mon 1024, il y avait des coupures qui gâchaient un peu l'humour et les fous rires lol

Je me pose donc la question si il est possible de télécharger ces vidéos ? Ce serais bien 

Pour répondre aux "critiques" ci dessus, personnellement je trouve l'humour de ces films excellent, un peu décaler et justement drôle.

Ca fais très Deschiens presque parfois lol j'adore !


----------



## bolognaise (18 Mai 2005)

Salut,
Il peut y avoir des problèmes si des gens sont connectés en même temps.

Si tu veux télécharger les films directement,
voici les liens.
Ensuite "enregistrer sous' avec safari.


http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/video/nettoyeur.swf 8 Mo
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/video/amour.swf 27Mo
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/video/reponds.swf 8Mo
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/video/auvergnat1.swf 31 Mo
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/video/auvergnat2.swf 40 Mo
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/video/litteraire.swf 4 Mo
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/video/reveille.swf 9 Mo
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/video/SCOPITONE.swf 28 Mo
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/video/midinette.swf 5 Mo
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/video/saintete.swf 6 Mo


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

Continue comme ça!


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Mai 2005)

heu j'arrive pas à lire ces fichier swf ... avec quoi les lire ?


----------



## bolognaise (21 Mai 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> heu j'arrive pas à lire ces fichier swf ... avec quoi les lire ?



Si tu arrives à lire les films directement en streaming sur le site, tu devrais pouvoir lire ceux que tu as téléchargé par les liens direct car ce sont les mêmes films.

Tous les films sont encodés en flash.
Pour les lire il faut donc Flash player de chez macromedia.

http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave...ShockwaveFlash&Lang=French&P5_Language=French


----------



## pommed'avant (23 Mai 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, sans animosité particulière, ces essais sont à chier. Non pas qu'ils soient inregardables, mais ils sont l'illustration parfaite de ces prétendus films tournés avec un DV et qui prétendent propulser leurs auteurs au rang de réalisateur. Soyons donc "réalistes" : le cinéma est un art et - surtout pour le genre comique - c'est un peu plus compliqué que cela, il ne suffit pas d'acquérir un camescope numérique.



Permettez-moi de suivre cet avis.
Ces films sont tout à fait nuls.
C'est vu et revu. Alors, un conseil, limitez-vous à filmer vos vacances.
Pas la peine de nous infliger ça.
Désolé mais ça vaudrait mieux pour vous et pour nous !


----------



## alarache62 (23 Mai 2005)

Mort de rire!!!

Bon on va suivre les conseils des 2 derniers intervenant et ne plus utiliser nos appareils photos et ne surtout pas les publier sur le net!!
Laissons la place aux vrais pro qui eux seuls savent utiliser les appareils!!

En plus bande de rigolo:
sur quoi ont débuter les pro sans le sous??
Faut bien faire ses preuves et SURTOUT SE FAIRE PLAISIR!!!

CONTINUEZ ENCORE ENCORE DES FILMS!!!   

MAJ: merci pomme d'avant pour ce premier message sur le forum très constructif!


----------



## nikolo (23 Mai 2005)

pommed'avant a dit:
			
		

> Permettez-moi de suivre cet avis.
> Ces films sont tout à fait nuls.
> C'est vu et revu. Alors, un conseil, limitez-vous à filmer vos vacances.
> Pas la peine de nous infliger ça.
> Désolé mais ça vaudrait mieux pour vous et pour nous !


 

Et un coup de boule bien rouge, un.....


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mai 2005)

pommed'avant a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Pas la peine de nous infliger ça.
> (...)



Je peux savoir qui t'as obligé à regarder ces films ?
Et une fois que tu en as vu un et qu'il t'as carrément fait chier (ca doit être le mot...) qui t'as obligé à regarder les autres ?
Tu étais sous la torture ?
Fais attention quand même quand tu utilise le verbe "infliger"
D'après le petit larousse : _"*INFLIGER :* v. t. (lat. _infligere_, heurter). Frapper d'une peine pour faute, pour un crime ; faire subir quelque chose de pénible."_
Qui t'as fait subir ?
Si tu n'es pas maître de toi même, c'est ton problème, mais ne vient pas reporter la faute sur les autres...


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Et un coup de boule bien rouge, un.....


Et de deux 

Avant de critiquer les autres, vous feriez mieux de nous montrer vos propres créations 
Libre à vous de ne pas aimer. Les forums sont faîts pour dialoguer, permettre à ceux qui aiment de parler avec ceux qui n'aiment pas. Mais il faut argumenter, les "c'est nul" et autres "à chier" n'ont pas leur place ici


----------



## macboy (23 Mai 2005)

pommed'avant a dit:
			
		

> Permettez-moi de suivre cet avis.
> Ces films sont tout à fait nuls.
> C'est vu et revu. Alors, un conseil, limitez-vous à filmer vos vacances.
> Pas la peine de nous infliger ça.
> Désolé mais ça vaudrait mieux pour vous et pour nous !



pas mal pour un premier message....
continue tu pourras aller loin dans la vie...
allez je suis parti.    

allez les gars lachez vous...


----------



## bolognaise (23 Mai 2005)

pommed'avant a dit:
			
		

> Alors, un conseil, limitez-vous à filmer vos vacances.
> Pas la peine de nous infliger ça.



Et bien !
Pour la  peine, je ne resiste pas au plaisir de te montrer ma nouvelle création :
Star d'un jour, star toujours.
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr/html/projection.htm
Le titre montre en effet que j'ai chopé la grosse tête mais désolé je n'arrêterai pas...


----------



## PHILBX (25 Juin 2005)

Bonjour et bravo pour tes films sans prétentions  bolognaise    

Mais j'ai un petit problème

Je peux lire tout les films, mais quand je les télécharge
Dans -pour télécharger les films directement

j'obtiens des fichiers un peu moins lourds
exemples: Scopitone, sur le site 28Mo, je le télécharge 27,5Mo

puis Real Player ne veux pas les lire
message: une erreur générale s'est produite

je peux lire plein de .swf mais pas ceux téléchargés depuis ton site ?

une idée du probléme ? Merci


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Juin 2005)

tu vas dans safari tu fais ouvrir un fichier et tu choisis les films et ça marche... ^^


----------



## PHILBX (28 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> tu vas dans safari tu fais ouvrir un fichier et tu choisis les films et ça marche... ^^



 Merci vampire1976 effectivement Safari les lit

J'avais oublié cette possibilité de lire avec les navigateurs, étant habitué au confort de lire avec des lecteurs en plein écran

Enfin c'est pas trop pratique, du coup il faut les ranger dans un dossier séparé
(des autres vidéos) et penser a les lire avec Safari, sans le monde plein écran   
Comprend pas, je suppose que se sont ces fichiers qui font ça, car, j'ai d'autres
 .swf que je lis avec Real Player ou Bit Player, sans problémes !

Merci encore


----------



## bolognaise (30 Juin 2005)

Salut,
Malheureusement je n'ai pas la solution a ton problème.
Je n'arrive pas non plus à jouer mes vidéos en plein écran avec
les films compressés en flash.
Ça ne vaut pas un bon quick time !


----------



## JPTK (6 Juillet 2005)

pommed'avant a dit:
			
		

> Permettez-moi de suivre cet avis.
> Ces films sont tout à fait nuls.
> C'est vu et revu. Alors, un conseil, limitez-vous à filmer vos vacances.
> Pas la peine de nous infliger ça.
> Désolé mais ça vaudrait mieux pour vous et pour nous !










Toute l'année on nous passe 90 % de bouses à la télé, au ciné, à la radio, et l'autre il vient la ramener vis à vis d'un type qui fait de la vidéo amateur et qui se défend plutôt pas mal, on croit rêver.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Toute l'année on nous passe 90 % de bouses à la télé, au ciné, à la radio, et l'autre il vient la ramener vis à vis d'un type qui fait de la vidéo amateur et qui se défend plutôt pas mal, on croit rêver.


 OOOOOOOoooooohh
comment t'es méchaaaaaaaant!!


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2005)

ayé ?! ça se tasse chez les participants du sujet ?!  Bon, _on se calme et on boit frais à Saint-MacgG_ !!


----------



## bolognaise (15 Septembre 2005)

juste un petit mot pour vous signaler que je viens de mettre en ligne un nouveau film.
Il s'agit de "Entretien d'embauche".
C'est un clin d'oeil au polar mais aussi le souvenir de grands moments de solitude que nous avons tous connu un jour ou l'autre lors d'entretien d'embauche.

A vous de jouer.


----------



## bolognaise (3 Mars 2006)

un petit nouveau est arrivé sur le site Bolognaise Productions.
Il  s'appelle Kevin. Adolescent post pubère énervé  !
http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr

bon film


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Mars 2006)

bolognaise a dit:
			
		

> un petit nouveau est arrivé sur le site Bolognaise Productions.
> Il  s'appelle Kevin. Adolescent post pubère énervé  !
> http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr
> 
> bon film


oula le vieux thread qu'on déterre&#8230; 

J'ai pas eu le courage de regarder jusqu'à la fin, le film s'arrête toutes les 5sec pour charger... Fais un buffer ou du moins un chargement complet avant la vidéo, parce que là&#8230;


----------



## bolognaise (27 Mars 2006)

Un petit up pour vous signaler une nouvelle production :

Bolognaise productions va tenter une première : un film chaque jour. 
"Ça va être ta fête" a un concept simple : célébrer tous les jours la fête du jour. 
Durée : - 1 minute. 

Si aujourd'hui c'est votre fête alors venez donc y faire un tour.

http://bolognaise.prod.free.fr


----------



## bolognaise (15 Novembre 2007)

Petit up pour vous signaler un nouveau film en ligne sur notre site.
C'est un épisode du Petit Précis Illustré.

Pour ceux qui veulent connaître l'origine de l'expression"s'endormir dans les délices de Capoue"

Bon film et à bientôt.


----------



## bolognaise (25 Mars 2010)

Pour fêter les 50 000 connexions du site, j'ai ajouté un épisode du petit précis de lexicologie historique.
J'y explique l'origine du mot grog.

A votre santé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2010)

Hé bé, tous les jours c'est pas souvent chez toi.


----------



## Mops Argo (26 Mars 2010)

bolognaise a dit:


> Pour fêter les 50 000 connexions du site, j'ai ajouté un épisode du petit précis de lexicologie historique.
> J'y explique l'origine du mot grog.
> 
> A votre santé.




ça fait très Karambolage sur ARTE


----------



## bolognaise (27 Mars 2010)

Effectivement mais le Petit Précis est plus ancien !


----------

